# First time smoked salt



## Cj7851 (Apr 20, 2020)

Did some smoked salt for the first time. After doing some research I decided to hot some it with apple wood. Ran it for 6 hours at 300°. It turned out really great very noticeable smoke flavor. I already have a million ideas to use it. 








	

		
			
		

		
	
before (mortons coarse kosher salt)






	

		
			
		

		
	
After






	

		
			
		

		
	
Airtight storage






Side by side comparison.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 20, 2020)

That's cool! Everyone will wonder what your "secret ingredient" is!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks great. I wonder if there is a difference in the finished product if you hot smoke vs cold smoke?


----------



## Cj7851 (Apr 20, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Looks great. I wonder if there is a difference in the finished product if you hot smoke vs cold smoke?


From what I found through the info I read the only difference is it seems to take smoke faster when hot smoking. So you get a stronger smoke flavor faster.


----------

